# How do I make an 8X10 out of this image?



## indeedies (Mar 19, 2010)

I picked up my prints from Costco this morning and saw that my 8X10 was severely cropped.  I know it has to do with the way the camera and printer see an image but for the life of me I can't figure out what to do.  I just want to take this image and make an 8x10 out of it.  Any ideas?  I edited in LR and tried resizing in PS but can't make it work.


----------



## NateS (Mar 19, 2010)

Sadly, you are very limited and really have about two options that I can think of.

1.  Add a side border of some kind.  This will probably look like crap but you could add a border to bring it to an 8x10 aspect ratio.

2.  Print it as an 8x12.  You can do this through someone like Mpix and get better quality.  Then you can order matte that will matte your 8x12 into an 11x14 so you can buy a 11x14 frame.

2 is obviously the better choice.  When shooting, it is very important to not frame so tight that you are unable to crop.  I did this with a truck shoot I did for a guy and ended up with the same problem....there wasn't enough room to crop an 8x10 without cropping part of the truck.  Ever since then, I don't frame my images nearly so tight as to have room for cropping if needed.  I think images that aren't so "tight" look a little better anyway.

Edit:  Here you go.  This place was recommended to me awhile back.  I have never used them personally though.
https://www.goldenstateart.com/11x14-precut-whitecore-mat-backing-clear-bag-fits-8x12-p-483.html

That's for a matt that has a 8x12 opening with an 11x14 overall size...includes backing and clear bag....you might order a few extras in case this happens again...they are pretty cheap.


----------



## dyyylan (Mar 19, 2010)

You could always clone a bit. This is 8x10.


----------



## NateS (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting idea Dyyylan.  Some shots that wouldn't work, but with some time, that could work on this shot.


----------



## dyyylan (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely. I only spent about 30 seconds on it, all the lines line up pretty well so I'm sure at least this one image is salvageable if you need an 8x10 crop


----------



## indeedies (Mar 19, 2010)

dyyylan said:


> Definitely. I only spent about 30 seconds on it, all the lines line up pretty well so I'm sure at least this one image is salvageable if you need an 8x10 crop


 

Awesome!!!  How did you do that!?!?!?! I have four other's but same background and pose.


----------



## indeedies (Mar 19, 2010)

Nevermind.  Duh! I know how to clone.  I've always done it to get rid of telephone poles or oboxious backgrounds.  Never to add to a canvas before lol.  Way to think outside the box.


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2010)

That's what content-aware scaling in Photoshop is all about.

Many new photographers are unaware of aspect ratio's.

Canon and Nikon dSLR's make images in the 3:2 aspect ratio and an 8x10 is a 5:4 aspect ratio.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspect_ratio_(image)


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 19, 2010)

if i need a specific size (that is not the native aspect ratio and i dont want stretching), i usually set my crop tool to the dimensions i need and try to maintain the composition with the crop.


----------



## indeedies (Mar 19, 2010)

This was a huge learning experience.  Thanks for the help and advice everyone.  I've managed to fix my mistakes and all is well. Just when I start to become a little more confident in what I'm doing something new always pops up lol


----------



## dyyylan (Mar 19, 2010)

No problem, I had to figure this stuff out too when I had a bunch of 8x10s that I wanted to print as 4x6's just to get something on paper, and i realized the drugstores just crop your photo for you instead of fitting it within the dimensions, so everyone has a few learning experiences hehe


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Mar 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> That's what content-aware scaling in Photoshop is all about.
> 
> Many new photographers are unaware of aspect ratio's.
> 
> ...


 

^+1. Find someone with photoshop CS4 ( this is the only one that has this feature ). You can make a selection around the subject and choose to protect him while you stretch the rest of the picture to fit your needs.


----------



## indeedies (Mar 19, 2010)

burstintoflame81 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > That's what content-aware scaling in Photoshop is all about.
> ...


 

Just so I can understand what you just said; in CS4 I can make a box around my subject and stretch the outer image to fit into an 8X10 box?  I'm getting CS4 next week and that sounds amazing.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Mar 20, 2010)

indeedies said:


> Just so I can understand what you just said; in CS4 I can make a box around my subject and stretch the outer image to fit into an 8X10 box? I'm getting CS4 next week and that sounds amazing.


 

Yes, It may take a few tries to get it just right, but the few times I have messed with it, it seems to work great. Go to youtube and type in "Content Aware Scaling" and watch some videos on it to see what its capable of. You can protect any selection ( and you can also choose to protect anything that is fleshtoned so if its a people shot it much easier to force it to protect flesh tones than to manually select everyone. )

Watch this...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tHeYogb4Fk[/ame]


----------

